

Google capital for startups - forkrulassail
http://www.google.co.za/intl/en/umbono/program.html

======
helium
Wow. Time to pull my socks up and submit some of the ideas I've had and
prototyped. Any other SA entrepreneurs who need a tech co-founder? I'm a good
programmer in need of a business co-founder. Let me know.

~~~
naiverahim
i have some tech background (java, perl) but am more business savvy. i am
based in USA but will def make the move to SA

~~~
helium
my email is in my profile. pop me a mail if you would like to chat.

------
alienreborn
Interesting. Is this the first time a big tech company is offering startup
funds or is there any other such instances previously?

Also, Did anyone know the reasons behind why they choice i.e South Africa for
the pilot program? Edit: Hasty reply before completing the FAQ! Checked 'Why
Cape Town'. :)

~~~
KarlFreeman
<http://www.google.co.za/intl/en/umbono/faq.html>

"Cape Town is in the process of positioning itself as a hub for innovation and
technology, as evidenced by: the Cape IT Initiative, the Bandwidth Barn, the
presence of a growing tech industry in Cape Town and Stellenbosch, strong
University computer science programs (UCT Stellenbosch, UWC, CPUT, etc), and
the formation of the Silicon Cape network. We feel that all of these factors
are key to the development of a sustainable, entrepreneurial environment in
the technology sector." - FAQ 17.

~~~
sgt
The Bandwidth Barn? I'd like to see this barn and maybe borrow some, because
bandwidth is something I don't see much of here in Cape Town.

------
mdpm
thank you.

